# Jeder muss es natürlich selbst wissen



## chris5000 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich will es nur mal ansprechen, weil ich persönlich es nicht ganz richtig finde. Aber natürlich muss und kann es jeder selbst entscheiden:

Hier im Kinderbikes-Forum werden ein Haufen Fotos von Kinderrädern gepostet. Aber auch viele Fotos stolzer Eltern von den Kinderrädern mitsamt Nachwuchs während wir Erwachsenen kaum so freizügig Fotos von uns selbst ins Netz stellen (die mit Vollvisierhelm jetzt mal außen vor gelassen).

Aber das Netz vergisst nichts. Und Fotos von sich selbst stellen doch ziemlich wenige erwachsene User ein. Warum dann aber von den Kindern, die diese Entscheidung ja in den meisten Fällen wohl nicht selbst getroffen haben dürften und wenn doch, dann ohne wirkliches Wissen was es bedeutet, seine biometrischen Daten google, facebook etc. auszuliefern.

Ich will absolut niemanden mit diesem Beitrag angreifen. Die Entscheidung Bilder der Kinder öffentlich ins Netz zu stellen kann ja ganz bewusst und überlegt so getroffen worden sein. Aber vielleicht passiert es ja doch manchmal etwas unüberlegt vor lauter (berechtigtem) Stolz.Ich finde aber, dass das besser nicht unüberlegt gemacht werden sollte. 

Ich jedenfalls würde mich "bedanken", sobald jemand Fotos mit mir drauf veröffentlicht, solange ich noch kein Pop-Star, Politiker oder Spitzensportler bin. 

Wollte ich nur mal geschrieben haben, weil es mir immer durch den Kopf geht, wenn ich die Bilder hier sehe. Aber wie gesagt: Jeder muss und darf es natürlich selbst wissen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## El Papa (18. Mai 2011)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuckelhamster (19. Mai 2011)

Stimme Dir voll zu! Ich hatte auch bei der Geburt unseres 1. Kindes ein Webtagebuch online. Mit fast täglichen Fotos und Berichten. Nach einigen Monaten der "Datenschutz-Bedenkzeit" habe ich alles gelöscht.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Editiere doch bitte den Threadtitel. So weiß ja keiner, worum es geht ...


----------



## teatimetom (19. Mai 2011)

dank euch weis ich jetzt das es ein forum für kinderbikes gibt


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2011)

Ein Bekannter musste letztens auch stark umdenken, er hatte irgendwo ein Urlaubsalbum öffentlich hochgeladen. Nur komischer weise wurden die Fotos, auf denen seine 4 Jahre alte Tochter mit freiem Oberkörper am Strand war, mehrfach so oft wie alle anderen Bilder aufgerufen.


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2011)

absoluter blödsinn.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2011)

schön das mein post still und heimlich gelöscht wurde, scheinheiligkeit hier stinkt


----------



## blutbuche (19. Mai 2011)

was ´n quark - sind doch keine  nacktbilder ..... man kanns auch übertreiben .....


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2011)

Tja, da scheinen die Meinungen auseinander zu gehen.

Aber es ist toll wenn einige Eltern heut schon wissen, dass ihre Sprösslinge das in einigen Jahren genauso locker sehen werden, wenn ihre Bilder erstmal überall im Netz verteilt sind. Ich hab ja leider das Pech und weiss noch nicht was aus meinen mal wird und welche Meinung er dazu haben wird, sich extrovertiert im Netz zu präsentieren.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2011)

juhu und wieder kommentarlos gelöscht, schämt ihr euch eigentlich nicht für diese zensur?
seid doch selbst schuld wenn ma in tausend foren aktiv ist und dem www alles vor die füsse legt

hab das ganze kopiert und füg es wieder ein sollte es nochmal kommentar los gelöscht werden


----------



## Cyborg (19. Mai 2011)

Sag mal ole88 hast du Kinder oder bist du selbst noch ein Kind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (19. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> was ´n quark - sind doch keine  nacktbilder ..... man kanns auch übertreiben .....



ganz genau Kati.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2011)

wenn man meint mit kommentarloser zensur ne heile welt zu machen dann fehlt es wo ziemlich arg also komm mir nich so


----------



## chris5000 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den ersten Beitrag von @ole88 der hier tatsächlich kommentarlos gelöscht wurde gesehen. Sinngemäß stand drin, dass es doch wohl kein Problem sein dürfte auch Bilder der eigenen Kinder zu veröffentlichen, da ja  sowieso "jeder" Fotos von sich selbst bei Facebook einstellt.

Was Löschwürdiges habe ich an dem Beitrag eigentlich nicht erkennen können. Daher nehme ich mal an, dass irgendein Moderator die Löschung aus einem Grund vorgenommen hat, der nicht hier im Thread liegt.


----------



## Cyborg (19. Mai 2011)

Die Kommentare, die mit "lol ihr habt Probleme" anfagen können von mir aus kommentarlos gelöscht werden. Eine Weltverschörung gegen ole88 ist das bestimmt nicht.


----------



## BikerDad (19. Mai 2011)

so schlimm finde ich es auch nicht Bilder von den Kleinen hier zu veröffentlichen. 
Was soll schlimm sein und welche Spätfolgen soll es für Kinder haben, wenn man diese mit den Räder hier in einem Forum für Radsportfans postet. 

Hier wird weder anrüchiges noch verunklimpfendes gezeigt, noch werden hier die Kinder in irgendeiner Form in den Bildern "bloßgestellt". 

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich würde überhaupt keine Fotos von irgendjemand ohne dessen Einverständnis ins Netzt stellen, erst recht nicht von (meinen) Kindern.
Wer immer noch meint, da wäre doch nichts dabei, sollte mal ein wenig über den Tellerrand schauen (ist nicht böse gemeint).
Und diesen ganzen facebook-Schei55 werde ich solange boykottieren, wie's irgend geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manati (19. Mai 2011)

Sol jeder für sich entscheiden , aber meine tochter stellt sich wenn dann selber ins Netz.Nur mal so am rande für so ein paar naive hier die denken nur bei Nackfotos weckt man päd..... Hab letzens ein Bobby Car bei Kalydo angeboten ,und dummerweise auch unsere Strasse angegeben.Bobby car war solo abgelichtet ,und was soll mann glauben was meine Frau für anrufe bekommen hatt.Ich der Schicht Arbeitet (Feuerwehrmann) hatte erst mal ein paar Tage kein gutes gefühl Nachts nicht zuhause zu sein.Aber jedem das seine, und klar Spinner gibts überall und auch keinen 100% igen Schutz.

Gruß


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2011)

BikerDad schrieb:


> so schlimm finde ich es auch nicht Bilder von den Kleinen hier zu veröffentlichen.
> Was soll schlimm sein und welche Spätfolgen soll es für Kinder haben, wenn man diese mit den Räder hier in einem Forum für Radsportfans postet.
> 
> Hier wird weder anrüchiges noch verunklimpfendes gezeigt, noch werden hier die Kinder in irgendeiner Form in den Bildern "bloßgestellt".
> ...



Es geht nicht NUR um die Zukunft. Ich nehme mal an, viele hier wurden z.b. auch durch Annas Titanthread bei den Klassikern inspiriert. Vorab, ich schätze Grünbär sehr.

ABER: Da ist dieses wunderschöne 5Jährige Mädchen abgebildet, es lässt sich ableiten woher sie kommt, wie sie heisst, wie der Vater heisst, irgendwo steht im Thread wie die Mutter heisst, man erfährt über die jüngere Schwester etc. 

Gelesen von hunderten bis tausenden Menschen, bessere Informationen kann man den kranken Menschen da draussen nicht als Angriffspunkte geben.


----------



## gtbiker (19. Mai 2011)

Was sind eigentlich die Argumente? Wurden bereits welche genannt?


----------



## BikerDad (19. Mai 2011)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht NUR um die Zukunft. Ich nehme mal an, viele hier wurden z.b. auch durch Annas Titanthread bei den Klassikern inspiriert. Vorab, ich schätze Grünbär sehr.
> 
> ABER: Da ist dieses wunderschöne 5Jährige Mädchen abgebildet, es lässt sich ableiten woher sie kommt, wie sie heisst, wie der Vater heisst, irgendwo steht im Thread wie die Mutter heisst, man erfährt über die jüngere Schwester etc.
> 
> Gelesen von hunderten bis tausenden Menschen, bessere Informationen kann man den kranken Menschen da draussen nicht als Angriffspunkte geben.



dann lasst uns einfach mal sachlich, nüchtern weiter disskutieren:

selbst ich als Dresdner, kann nur den Stadtteil eingrenzen in welchem der Grünbär wohnt und in welchem Bereich er sich aufhält .

Wenn Du soweit denkst, dann wirst Du Deine Kinder leider nie allein auf die Straße lassen können. Dort sind sie weit mehr Gefahren ausgesetzt als denen den sie durch die hier geposteten Bilder ausgesetzt wären. 
Die Gefahr, dass ein Täter Bilder im Netz sieht und sich dann auf die Suche nach genau diesem Kind macht ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gering und die Situation auch sehr weit hergeholt. 

Ich spreche hier nicht von Facebook und co, da wird ja Kontakt miteinander aufgenommen, mir gehts hier ums Forum, das sollte man trennen.


Von Facebook und co halte ich auch nichts, bin dort auch nicht aktiv, meiner Meinung nach ist das was für Leute die seeeehr viel zeit haben.
Aber auch dort kann man ja wohl die Bilder als privat kennzeichnen und nur einem bestimmtem Kreis zugänglich machen.

Ich selbst bin nun auch kein Befürworter der Fraktion "wie stelle ich meine Kinder oft genug ins Netz", aber die hier geposteten Bilder sind doch ok.

@Manati 
Letztendlich bekommt der, welcher das Ding kauf auch deine Adresse, also dürftes Du gar nichts anbieten. Das Einstellen der Adresse ist dann aber wohl tatsächlich etwas naiv gewesen.  


Vielleicht erinnern sich hier einige Leute noch an die Stefanie, die in Dresden ca. 6 Wochen eingesperrt war und missbraucht wurde. Das ist ca. 250 Meter entfernt von unserer Adresse passiert, also die Entführung. 
Der Wohnort des Täters ist dann ca. 1,5 km entfernt gewesen. 
Aber soll ich nun meine Kinder einsperren, oder ihnen beim spielen ständig auf den Füßen stehen. Man kanns auch übertreiben. Denk mal an eure Kindheit, auch wenns andere Zeiten gewesen sind.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2011)

ok wenn man schon so ein thema anschneidet, 94% aller übergriffe auf kinder passieren in der familie, der traurige rest wird von leuten begangen die leicht opfer suchen das kann die oma das kind baby sein alles was sich nicht wehren kann. und dann kommt sowas scheinheiliges wie kranke leut da drausen. ich frag mich echt ob die leut tatsächlich jeden scheiß glauben der in denn medien vorgekaut wird


----------



## BikerDad (19. Mai 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich frag mich echt ob die leut tatsächlich jeden scheiß glauben der in denn medien vorgekaut wird




was meinst Du damit ? Da kann ich Dir nicht folgen.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2011)

ich meine das an jeder ecke ein ganz böser mann auf die kinder wartet und jeder es nur auf diese abgesehn hat, unsere medien haben das vor zwei jahren regelrecht ausgeschlachtet seitdem ist das das haupthema wenn sonst nichts in der welt passiert, gibt interesannte berichte von insidern und warum es der ach so tollen justiz nicht gelingt an die hintermänner von seiten etc. zu kommen, geld mehr sag ich nicht


----------



## BikerDad (19. Mai 2011)

es gibt schon genug kranke Leute, so kannst Du das nicht sehen. 
In Bezug auf irgendwelche Seiten sitzen die Hintermänner ja oft im Ausland und entziehen sich dadurch der Jusitz, es ist ja nicht so, dass diese nicht bekannt sind. 
Aber wenn es in den Gesetzen genug Schlupflöcher für diese Leute gibt werden die eben auch genutzt. 

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen: dort taucht meine Kleine mit ihrem Fahrrad aber bestimmt nicht auf. 

Denkwürdiger ist da das o.g. Beispiel mit dem Mädl und dem freien Oberkörper von zaskar76, sowas gabs hier aber noch nicht zu sehen.
Das Umdenken ist in jedem Fall nachzuvollziehen und zu begrüßen.


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2011)

Ach soooo, dieses, von mir scheinheilig angeführte, Argument wird also erst seit 2 Jahren ausgeschlachtet? Ich dachte eigentlich das wird Kindern seit Jahrzehnten von Eltern, Schulen und Kindergärten eingebläut, sich nicht von Fremden ansprechen zu lassen. Hab ich mich wohl geirrt und das Problem ist neu gemacht worden, weil zwischen Wirtschaftskriese und Japan nicht genug los war.

Das hast es einfach drauf, ole.

Für mich ist die Dikussion beendet, genug Anstöße um wenigstens noch mal drüber nachzudenken sind gegeben und den Rest muss jeder selbst abwägen.


----------



## ole88 (19. Mai 2011)

so kann man das thema natürlich auch beenden indem man meint mit der keule einmal auf ein argument einzuhauen reicht, sorry aber das reicht nicht.
macht was ihr wollt scheinheilig ist es allemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (19. Mai 2011)

scheinheilig kann in Bezug auf dieses Thema gar nichts sein.

@Zaskar
Das ist das was ich meine, sensibilisieren, aber nicht verängstigen. 


Das große Problem ist hat. wie bringe ich das meinem Kind bei, ohne ihm gleich ein Schubladendenken aufzudrücken. 

Ich habe mich mit 5 Jahren am liebsten bei einem alten Mann rumgedrückt, der eine Karnickel und Taubenzucht hatte. 
Von ihm habe ich auch eine Hülle für mein Taschenmesser bekommen. 
Er hat mir auch gezeigt wie man z.B. Häute von geschlachteten Karnickeln spannt und behandelt. 
Meine Eltern konnten mir so was nicht zeigen, mich hats interessiert, aber heute wahrscheinlich undenkbar, dabei hat der alte Mann keine Hintergedanken gehabt.

Leider geht mit der allgemeinen Entwicklung der Menschheit auch ein großes Stück des normalen sozialen Umgangs untereinander kaputt.


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2011)

Natürlich kann man sein Kind nicht überall beschützen, will ich auch nicht und bin froh nen Wald hinterm Haus haben wo man ihn nicht dauerhaft im Auge haben muss. Aber z.b. Anna können durch den Thread wahrscheinlich mehr völlig fremde Leute identifizieren und ansprechen als meinen Sohn überhaupt aus unserem privaten Umfeld. Ich würde sie zumindest sofort erkennen. Und das würde MIR halt nicht gefallen, nicht so lange es mein Kind nicht selbst entschieden hat. Wenn es das dann irgendwann umbedingt selbst will, muss ich halt damit leben.


----------



## BikerDad (20. Mai 2011)

ich denke wir verstehen uns und ich weis was Du meinst, bin aber halt nicht derselben Meinung. 


Grüße Dirk


----------



## Sentilo (20. Mai 2011)

Hm, ich seh die Gefahr eigentlich eher gering. 

Täter suchen sich Opfer, nicht Gegner. Was man hier auf den Bildern sieht, sind aber fitte, sportliche, gut vernetzte Kids mit einem rasanten Hobby (samt ihren muskelbepackten, wachsamen und schlauen Eltern am Auslöser )  das ist nun nicht die Kernzielgruppe der Spinner dieser Welt. Die suchen arme, einsame Hascherl und nicht den menschgewordenen Tritt in die Eier


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2011)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Hm, ich seh die Gefahr eigentlich eher gering.
> 
> TÃ¤ter suchen sich Opfer, nicht Gegner. Was man hier auf den Bildern sieht, sind aber fitte, sportliche, gut vernetzte Kids mit einem rasanten Hobby (samt ihren muskelbepackten, wachsamen und schlauen Eltern am AuslÃ¶ser ) â das ist nun nicht die Kernzielgruppe der Spinner dieser Welt. Die suchen arme, einsame Hascherl und nicht den menschgewordenen Tritt in die Eier



und nicht zu vergessen... von Kampfhunden bewacht.


----------



## Sentilo (20. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und nicht zu vergessen... von Kampfhunden bewacht.



So gehört das  Unser Minenleger ist auch immer dabei ...


----------



## chris5000 (20. Mai 2011)

Als ich diesen Thread eröffnet habe, dachte ich eigentlich garnicht an die Gefahr, die hier nun hauptsächlich dikutiert wurde - dass die Kinder ins Visier von Verbrechern geraten könnten. Diese theoretische Gefahr ist/war also auch garnicht dass, worüber ich mir Gedanken mache, wenn ich die Bilder hier sehe. Denn diese Gefahr dürfte nach meinem persönlichen Gefühl ungefähr so gering sein, wie vom Blitz getroffen zu werden.

Mir geht es eher um sowas wie ein Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Kinder bezüglich der Veröffentlichung. Was natürlich bis zu einem gewissen Alter schwierig ist.

Und abgesehen von Verbrechern gibt es google und Facebook, die bereits heute technisch in der Lage sind, innerhalb Millisekunden mittels Gesichtserkennung anhand eines einzigen Fotos sämtliche anderen Fotos im Netz, die dieselbe Person abbilden, zu finden. Und diese Entwicklung bleibt nicht stehen. Im Prinzip ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis solche fotobasierten Websuchen auch öffentlich zugänglich werden und/oder Behörden und Dienste diese Technologie nutzen. In 10 Jahren werden Facebook und Google mit dem was sie heute tun, rückblickend als Bollwerke massivsten Datenschutzes gelten können.

Und das sind doch Dinge, die man für sich selbst abwägen kann, aber doch eher schwerlich für jemand anderen. z.B seine Kinder.

....

OK. Jemand hat entschieden, dass das alles ungefährlich ist, oder dass die Vorteile der Veröffentlichung von Fotos aus der eigenen Privatsphäre eventuelle Nachteile überwiegen. Aber ist es deshalb gleich auch ohne Weiteres ok, basierend auf dieser Entscheidung auch ungefragt Fotos von der eigenen Mutter, vom Bruder, der Schwester - gar dem Nachbarn - oder eben seinen eigenen Kindern zu veröffentlichen? Oder wäre es bei Mutter, Schwester und Bruder nicht ok aber bei den Kindern schon? Falls die Einschätzung so wäre, warum dann in Bezug auf die Kinder abweichend zur Einschätzung bei Mutter oder Geschwistern?

Aber wie gesagt: Es geht mir nicht darum, hier jemandem irgendeinen Vorwurf zu machen, sondern nur darum, dazu anzuregen, sich mal Gedanken darüber zu machen. Und das hat ja geklappt.  Letztendlich kann, muss und darf es jeder selbst wissen.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## blutbuche (20. Mai 2011)

...glaube kaum , dass es einen 10 jährigen stört , wenn er - stolz wie oscar - mitsamt seinem neuen bike abgelichtet wird .... von wegen selbstbestimmungsrecht ....  ..aber diese diskussion wird zu genauso wenig führen wie : helm ,29er , e-bikes ---etc . ...


----------



## chris5000 (20. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...glaube kaum , dass es einen 10 jährigen stört , wenn er - stolz wie oscar - mitsamt seinem neuen bike abgelichtet wird ....



Natürlich wird es ihn als 10-jährigen nicht stören. Aber vielleicht wenn er mal 27 ist. Das ist ja gerade das schwierige, dass ein Kind - vor allem 5-jährig oder noch jünger - die Entscheidung eigentlich garnicht abwägen kann.



> ..aber diese diskussion wird zu genauso wenig führen wie : helm ,29er , e-bikes ---etc . ...



Is doch ok. Denn wie gesagt, geht es mir garnicht darum hier irgendjemand von meiner persönlichen Einschätzung der Sache zu überzeugen, sondern nur darum, mal zum drüber nachdenken anzuregen. Und wenn das Ergebnis des Nachdenkens dann ist "Alles Quatsch", was chris5000 da für Bedenken hat, dann ist das auch absolut in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2011)

Kinder sollten keine Selbst/Mitbestimmungsrecht haben,- sie müssen sich auf ihre Erziehungsberechtigte Personen verlassen können,- mehr nicht. . .


----------



## chris5000 (20. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kinder sollten keine Selbst/Mitbestimmungsrecht haben,- sie müssen sich auf ihre Erziehungsberechtigte Personen verlassen können,- mehr nicht. . .



Ist ok. Die Kinder wären ja wie gesagt auch garnicht in der Lage vernünftig abzuwägen. Also liegt die Entscheidung und Abwägung bei den Erziehungsberechtigten: 

Kann es für das Kind jetzt oder später in einigen Jahren oder Jahrzehnten nachteilhaft sein, wenn Kinderfotos im Netz veröffentlicht sind?

Kann es für das Kind jetzt oder später in einigen Jahren oder Jahrzehnten vorteilhaft sein, wenn Kinderfotos im Netz veröffentlicht sind?

Sind es eventuelle Vorteile wert, eventuelle Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen?

Oder ist es für das Kind jetzt und in Jahren oder Jahrzenten völlig egal, ob Kinderfotos im Netz veröffentlicht sind?

Darüber gilt es m.E. Nachzudenken und dann die nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen für das Kind beste Entscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Mai 2011)

Chris.
könntest du die jetzigen kinderfotos die hier gepostet werden,- (sagen wir mal in 5 jahren) exakt diesen kindern wieder zuordnen ? ich glaube kaum... 


Chris
deine sorgen sind unberechtigt.


----------



## chris5000 (20. Mai 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Chris.
> könntest du die jetzigen kinderfotos die hier gepostet werden,- (sagen wir mal in 5 jahren) exakt diesen kindern wieder zuordnen ? ich glaube kaum...



Kein Mensch kann das. Für einen Computer ist es ein Leichtes. Der schafft das auch für Millionen Fotos von Millionen von Menschen in vertretbarer Zeit. Siehe z.B:  SPON:Facebook erlaubt Gesichtserkennung für Fotos


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (20. Mai 2011)

Passt zwar nicht 100% hier rein, ist aber auch zum Thema Datenschutz.
Immoment sieht man in den Medien ja viel über Datenschutz im Internet.

Und dann passiert so etwas:

Mein Kumpel sucht auf dem Schrottplatz nach Computerteilen und entdeckt dabei eine funktionsfähige Festplatte. Als er sie zu Hause anschließt befinden sich dort sämtliche Daten des Besitzers:
Adresse, Briefe, Dokumente der Arbeit, Familienbilder, eventl. auch Passwörter.
Er hat sich das natürlich nicht genau angeschaut, aber die Festplatte jemand anders z.B ein potenzieller Einbrecher gefunden hätte?

Und ich glaube die wenigsten löschen die Festplatte vor der Entsorgung des Computers.


----------



## ole88 (20. Mai 2011)

selbst schuld wenn was passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (20. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht sollte man sich einfach mal fragen warum man in die USA gar nicht mehr rein kommt ohne die Daten vom RFID-Chip an der Eingangstür abzugeben und sich mal ansehen was da mit den biometrischen Daten vom Gesicht schon zur Verbrechensbekämpfung veranstaltet werden kann.


----------



## chris5000 (20. Mai 2011)

teufelszyklop2 schrieb:


> Passt zwar nicht 100% hier rein,



Damit hast Du Recht.


----------



## teufelszyklop2 (20. Mai 2011)

Na ja, immerhin waren auf der Festplatte schon Fotos von (kleinen) Kindern drauf.


----------



## BikerDad (20. Mai 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Kann es für das Kind jetzt oder später in einigen Jahren oder Jahrzehnten vorteilhaft sein, wenn Kinderfotos im Netz veröffentlicht sind?
> Sind es eventuelle Vorteile wert, eventuelle Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen?



Wie ich schon gechrieben habe, sehe ich keinerlei Nachteile, wenn das Kind nicht in in irgend einer weise bloßgestellt wird oder irgendwelche Grenzen des normalen Anstandes überschritten werden. 

Das Foto meiner Großen auf dem Schneeberg, die ganzen Dirtfotos der kleinen hier, alles Rubrik "So habe ich mal angefangen, das habe ich mal gemacht" - nichts schlimmes, nichts was auf einen Zurückfallen kann oder könnte, es sei denn man gehört später einer Gruppe an die Sport generell verpönt und wird dann dort aus dieser aufgrund der Kinderbilder ausgeschossen, alles konstruiert. 

Das geht soweit, dass man nicht die Schulaufführung der Kinder filmen lassen darf um diese Filme dann an die Eltern und nur an diese, weiterzugeben, bzw. zu verkaufen ( Schulprojekt an der Schule meiner Tochter, alles von der Schule organisiert - 200 Kinder, 3 - 4 Elternpaare gegen den Film) - TOLL, was haben wir, ein paar verwackelte Lichtbilder von unserer Fotocam.

Unsere haben jetzt den Innenminister interviewt, mit anschließendem Pressefoto in Gesamtaufnahme - Fotoerlaubnis. 
Geht ja noch, aber z.b. bei all den Unternehmungen in der Schule würden die Lehrer bestimmt öfter mal spontan zu Fotoapparat greifen wenn sie nicht wüssten das gleich wieder ein paar Eltern auf der Matte stehen würden und damit nicht einverstanden sind - sowas sind die Folgen und das ist schade, daher find ich es übertrieben.


----------



## axisofjustice (11. Juli 2011)

Ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich finde, hier wurde eines noch nicht so deutlich:

Es geht doch gar nicht unbedingt darum, die eigenen Kinder vor Fremden zu schützen. Das ist ja auch außerhalb des WWW gar nicht möglich. Jeder Strand, an den man sein Kind mitnimmt, bietet doch deutlich bessere Gelegenheiten für Leute, auf dumme Gedanken zu kommen...
Wenn jemand so krank drauf ist, dass er sich an normalen Kinderfotos aufgeilt...tja, was soll man da noch machen? Solange die Bilder und der Ort, an dem sie gepostet werden, keine Rückschlüsse auf die Identitäten zulassen...

Hier geht es m.E. viel eher um ein Selbstbestimmungsrecht. Warum maßen wir uns an, Fotos von anderen Menschen ohne deren Einverständnis für die ganze Welt sichtbar ins Internet zu setzen, noch dazu i.d.R. nicht widerrufbar? Darum geht es, wenn ich für mich z.B. entscheide, keine Fotos von meinen kleinen Cousinen (8, 13) ins Netz zu stellen, wenn wir mal wieder biken sind.

Edit: Woops, hab deinen Beitrag komplett überlesen, Chris  Du hast das auf den Punkt gebracht!

Und im Vergleich zu dem, was Bikerdad schreibt, geht es hier ja auch nicht um Schulprojekte, deren Ergebnisse samt Fotos veröffentlicht werden (was den Kindern sicher gefällt, wenn sie ihr Bild in der Zeitung oder online sehen), sondern um uns als Eltern/Geschwister/..., die wir ohne das Wissen unserer Kinder Bilder hochladen, die ja eigentlich nur einen Zweck haben: Leuten, die wir kaum kennen, zu zeigen, was für tolle Kids wir haben.


----------



## Oldscool (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es einem 27-jährigen peinlich sein kann, hier vor 17 Jahren mit einem Fahrrad beim Ausleben eines Hobbys gezeigt worden zu sein.

Schaut euch doch mal die ganzen "tollen" Videos auf YouToube an. Selber mit dem neuen Handy gedreht, Dank Flatrate-Datentarif sofort ins Netz gestellt. Die ganzen Plattformen, wo man Mitschüler oder Lehrer "dissen" kann und die ausschliesslich dafür gemacht wurden. Die ganzen Twitter, Facebook, Jappi-Datensammelbörsen, wo man unbedingt angemeldet sein muss, um seinen Freunden alles Wichtige mitzuteilen. 

Ne vernünftige Erziehung ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als ein Mitspracherecht an Fotos, die von den Eltern in Fach-Foren veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## wrangler89 (30. Oktober 2011)

Eben. Was soll die Diskussion über "Mitspracherecht" von den Knirpsen beim Online-stellen der Bilder, vorallem mit einen geilen Rad...
Fragt doch einer mal seinen Junior/ in: die Antwort brauch ich nicht zu schreiben, die kennt wohl jeder normale Elternteil. Die Knirpse sind stolzer als die Alten und sagen nie "NEIN".
Also liegt die Angelegenheit bei uns und wir machen aus so einem kleinen Thema einen Riesengnatsch.
Wir sollten mehr an uns arbeiten und wieder normal werden...


----------

